# Gluck, via Brahms



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

Brahms made a lovely arrangement of a gavotte from a Gluck opera. The only information from the arrangements I have (Martin Jones & Idil Biret) says that the original Gluck was Iphigenie en Aulide, although it appeared first in another Gluck Opera, Paride et Elena. I have a version of Iphigenie an Aulide (or Aulis) (with D F-D, Anna Moffo, Arlene Auger) which claims to be a complete recording but I can't find that magical little gavotte. Can anybody help me to track it down please?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

is this it?






sounds like a cheap child's toy in this recording, but ....?

There's a very nice comparisson of ten historic performances of the Brahms' transcription at


----------



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi HH,
Thanks for the links. You're right - this is the piece I'm asking about, and the historical survey is indeed fascinating. But: can anyone point to the original aria, ensemble, interlude, entr'acte, dance, or whatever its form in its original version?
(This is one of those pieces which, completely unexpectedly, worms its way into the crevices of your brain and lingers for an age. Well, it has for me.)


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

The recording of Gluck's Iphigenie an Aulide that you mention (Moffo/Auger etc.) is of the revised 1847 version by Richard Wagner sung in German. Wagner dropped all the airs and ballets from his revision.

You need to get hold of a recording of the original french version. John Eliot Gardiner's recording on the Erato label for example, which includes all the material omitted from the Wagner revision.

The piece you refer to (that Brahms based his piano arrangememt on) is in the Passacaille (Ballet) section.









I'm not knocking Wagner's version, it has it's merits (the amazing extended overture for instance) and he probably had sound reasons for his severe editing. Mostly brevity I think. He was handed this project by his patron at the time, and one would assume he didn't want to spend any more time arranging another composers work than was neccessary. But that's just a guess on my part.

Iphigenia in Aulis, Opera Ballet Music: VIII. Gavotte in A Major 





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

Metairie Road, Many thanks - that was brilliant! I've just checked the (very) slim booklet that came with the opera, and there it is in small print: "revised version by Richard Wagner." I shall try and get hold of a full version of the opera.
And double thanks for providing me with the performance of the original gavotte. It's a lovely piece but I reckon that Brahms added some personal touches of his own to transform a beautiful piece of music into a superb one. Maybe it's the way he utilises the top and bottom of the keyboard rather then stick to the middle range as Gluck did.
So: mystery solved, and thanks again to both contributors.
(Now that Gluck's in my head as well I'm off to listen to Elisabeth Schwarzkopf warble the 'glip, glap, glue' of her little brook.)


----------

